# Sticky  New Model Railroading Forums



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

We've had a number of requests to start up a Model Railroading area on HobbyTalk so here it is! We are starting with just a few topics and these may be expanded as is needed in the future.

I hope those that are railfans will enjoy the addition to HobbyTalk.


----------



## Trapp (Feb 16, 2007)

*Lionel + Rail Track*

I am new in this forum and also new getting restarted in model trains. I have lionel track, rail king engines and the DCS control system and I am having trouble working things out. Who can I "talk to" to get advice and information.

I also have questions about a 4-6-6-4 engine that worked better before I oiled it.


----------



## scrambler81 (May 3, 2006)

There are a couple guys in here that might be able to help, ToyRoy seems to be pretty good with that type of info. Your best bet is to start your own thread with your question in the topic. This board is a little quiet, so it may take a couple of days before the right person reads and responds.


----------



## Jafo (Apr 22, 2005)

maybe some of the guys who do RR can give us some tips on scenery modeling, trees, houses, river beds, etc


----------



## razimm (Oct 7, 2008)

*Lionel Log Loader #364*

I am trying to resurrect my old (1940 & 50's) Lionel trains. Does any know the proper running voltage for the Log Loader #364? Thanks


----------



## toyroy (Jul 17, 2005)

Jafo said:


> maybe some of the guys who do RR can give us some tips on scenery modeling, trees, houses, river beds, etc


This forum has been lost in the wilderness of "Odds & Ends" until recently. It may take a while, before folks start to notice it again.


----------



## swhite228 (Dec 31, 2003)

toyroy said:


> This forum has been lost in the wilderness of "Odds & Ends" until recently. It may take a while, before folks start to notice it again.


I hope not.


----------



## starduster (Feb 12, 2006)

Hi guys, is there anyone here interested in the O scale Lionel subway model cars that have been made available recently ? anyone into modeling subways ? just wondering. Karl


----------



## toyroy (Jul 17, 2005)

Hi Starduster,
Can't say I've bought any, but I've been interested in the MTH subway and el trains. They're just too expensive for me.


----------



## starduster (Feb 12, 2006)

Tell me about it, those AB standards were what I used to ride in along with the Q's in the mid 1960's but the price just for dummy cars were way too expensive and now they're even higher, and some modelers have a whole basement full of these trains...I'm in the wrong business, heh, heh,. Karl


----------



## toyroy (Jul 17, 2005)

Karl,
There's always kitbashing and scratchbuilding. You might want to start a subway thread, and see what interest there is.


----------



## starduster (Feb 12, 2006)

Toyroy, I've scratch built 1/48th scale Trolley cars for years, out of bass wood, Brass and some styrene as well and I'm just tired on building from scratch it's very time consuming and getting certain parts is becoming harder to come by, especially when making the under floor power power trucks the cost for the motors is rising and like I said I'm getting tired, been doing this since 1966 when many modelers were doing the same, as there never were subway car models available then as there are now. and besides the two model railroading magazines used to have articles on building model steam locomotives, I think I built one following the I think 2 year long article on a brass 2-6-2 locomotive from brass pipe, the electric motor was easy to get and most all the parts were readily available, and this model still works just like it did in 1967, yea those articles were great it gave the modeler a better sense of what model railroading was all about, I'd like to see these magazines re kindle this forgotten trend. Karl


----------



## toyroy (Jul 17, 2005)

Karl,

I tend to move on to another project, before I really get tired of something. I'm always interested in something- although the something changes over time, like songs on a jukebox. I don't worry about not finishing things, because I do finish some things, and that which goes unfinished is likely to have served me well anyway. And, given enough time, I'll likely come back and pick up where I left off.

As for scratchbuilding, there's obviously a difference between a situation where it's scratchbuilt-or-nothing, and one where commercial products are readily available. Of course, fewer will be motivated in the latter case, but there's serious personal empowerment, enrichment, and deep satisfaction in creativity that the strictly cash-throwing hobby patron misses out on.


----------



## starduster (Feb 12, 2006)

I agree with you, but right now I'm involved with a sailing ship model eventally into a dio of this on a stormy sea...this is going to be one challenging project but I kinda like challenges heh,heh, I have enough modeling intrests I drive my wife crazy....but it keeps me out of er...trouble, heh. Karl


----------



## craftsmaster (Jun 4, 2010)

*Gas Powered Train*

G'Day All,

Is there such a gas powered model train set? I just browsed the web and saw a O Gauge having a man sitting on top of it.
______________________
Each individual has compelling reasons to love model railroading. But beneath these varied reasons are common threads that make it an awesome hobby everyone.

The Australian Model Train Guide​


----------

